
New Chinese virus 'will have infected hundreds' - evo_9
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-51148303
======
anon463637
A general reminder: the conditions of almost all meat agriculture completely
unnecessarily risks evolving a worldwide pandemic pathogen. This in addition
to: air, water and soil pollution, climate change and antimicrobial
resistances. Throw in animal welfare, but most people don't care based on
their actions.

Thousands of animals peeing, pooping and sleeping in such close proximity,
combined with close proximity to people who raise them, is the biggest risk.
It would be like putting every human in submarine-sized Uyghur concentration
camps (or "cruise ships" if you want to call them), and then being "surprised"
about pneumococcal or norovirus outbreaks.

------
haecceity
Interesting use of the future perfect. I guess it suggests they have
confidence in their models!

